# any problem with new life spectrum



## dazer23866 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi there across the pond do any of you have any problems with feeding NLS *** just started feeding it about a month ago when i noticed one of my fish not feeding and white stringy poos so i quarantined and dosed with octozin 3 weeks later all is well then came the next and the next and now i have white poos all over the place and fish not feeding so now i have to treat the main tank 
So what are your thoughts on New Life Spectrum can this cause upset internally


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Many people use nls and never have problems so I wouldn't point any fingers at it just yet.

It could be aggressive tank mates or even a water quality issue so look into that as well.
I think you should also investigate how much food they are eating and if they are fed too often.

Certain fish are better equipped for small and frequent feedings instead of large daily feedings.
You may want to post more about the fish in question.
Since you posted this in the Malawi section and bloat is the issue my first guess is mbuna.

Often these fish are fed too much and/or too often thus causing intestinal blockage and in severe cases bloat.

NLS is a high quality food in my opinion and a little food goes a long way.
Feeding them too much of a good thing in this case can be a bad thing.

I would treat the fish back to health and see of any of this can be corrected.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I feed it exclusively and have for 3 years. I'd look for another cause...something causing stress, including aggression.


----------



## dazer23866 (Mar 9, 2008)

my fish are haps and peacocks i have been feeding once a day in the morning water parims are fine i have been keeping haps for 3 years now with no problem it just seems strange to me that when i change i get problems not just one but with most of my fish as i said before i new nothing of the theory that NLS may cause bloat its just that i happened to mention that i had changed the food i am feeding
Now im not saying it is the cause but i think after investagation on the internet that some people are definatly having isssues with NLS a nd needs to be investigated.
and those of you who say its high quality food what qualifies them to say this How do you know?
also maybe it is too good i don't know but what i do know is some are and some are not having problems with this food


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had not heard of anyone having problems with NLS. I have been reading all Malawi posts on this forum since I joined, and members seem to have overwhelming success with it.

Good idea to investigate, just wanted to add my data, LOL!


----------



## marlieri (Mar 26, 2008)

NLS I use exclusively and I've never had any problem, is the best food I've used. 
NLS .... O.K. :thumb:

Sorry, I use a translator 8)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No matter how good a food is, it is never a good idea to switch a fishes diet drastically. When introducing a new food, gradually change over, with small feedings. Even going from a poor food, to the best food possible, there will be some amount of stress on the fish. If there are already other stressors in the tank, it could lead to bloat, or bloat like symptoms.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> No matter how good a food is, it is never a good idea to switch a fishes diet drastically. When introducing a new food, gradually change over, with small feedings. Even going from a poor food, to the best food possible, there will be some amount of stress on the fish. If there are already other stressors in the tank, it could lead to bloat, or bloat like symptoms.


yeah that is a good point. FInd something that the fish likes and is going to give them all the nutrition they need and stick with it. For my mbuna thats spirulina flakes.


----------



## dazer23866 (Mar 9, 2008)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how good a food is, it is never a good idea to switch a fishes diet drastically. When introducing a new food, gradually change over, with small feedings. Even going from a poor food, to the best food possible, there will be some amount of stress on the fish. If there are already other stressors in the tank, it could lead to bloat, or bloat like symptoms.
> ...


point taken but maybe its something like that switching drasticly
what im saying is if people are having problems then maybe it could be a trigger thats causing this to happen i do not think it has caused bloat with my fish but i do believe that it has upset there stomachs one way or annother


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

How old is the tank? What type of filtration? When was the filter last cleaned? Sounds to me like there is something stressing the fish. You do not usually have these types of problems in a well established tank... The food is not the culprit. Cichlids are hardy fish and can eat just about anything, they adapt very well...


----------



## dazer23866 (Mar 9, 2008)

tank is well established 3 years i have two filters one cleaned every 5 weeks and the other the week after then swapped the next time all my water tests are good ammonia 0 nitrite 0 gh kh well within range water goes through a purifier.ph 8.4 
i know how to keep fish. Lots of people in the UK change to NLS and they have problems but then again lots of poeople do not, do you see what im saying just google it you will see lots of people having problems


----------



## embesh (Jun 24, 2008)

opcorn: Just wondering. Did you put AQUARIUM salt in those tanks? I had a problem just like yours like 6 months ago and I too by the way was using NLS. Well I had it happen twice and both times I was using NLS. Both times I also had good water conditions the same as yours. Two things I narrowed it down to for myself. Anyway, I havent had a problem since and I still use NLS. :thumb: I did consider it though because I have been told to soak the pellets. You may have something going on that your fish cant tolerate in the water and isnt found on the test kit. Maybe it is the NLS. Let us know if you find out. How often do you do water changes?


----------



## dazer23866 (Mar 9, 2008)

embesh said:


> opcorn: Just wondering. Did you put AQUARIUM salt in those tanks? I had a problem just like yours like 6 months ago and I too by the way was using NLS. Well I had it happen twice and both times I was using NLS. Both times I also had good water conditions the same as yours. Two things I narrowed it down to for myself. Anyway, I havent had a problem since and I still use NLS. :thumb: I did consider it though because I have been told to soak the pellets. You may have something going on that your fish cant tolerate in the water and isnt found on the test kit. Maybe it is the NLS. Let us know if you find out. How often do you do water changes?


i to have been told to soak it and no i dont use aquarium salts i change my water every week with out fail around 50%


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No need to soak NLS pellets.


----------



## rkings4d (Feb 12, 2014)

Just switched to MLS from omega one one veggie and I may be dealing with bloat for the first time ever!!! Maybe The switch was too sudden...


----------



## rkings4d (Feb 12, 2014)

Should I keep feeding nls daily - soaked in metro along with the water treatment  or go back to omega one!! I have 12 fish (mbuna) avereaging 2-3" and feed about 1/4-1/2 teaspoon of pellets daily, is this too much?


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

I feed the nls red exclusively for a month and I noticed my haps/ peacocks colors got more intense so the food is great plus its says made in the USA lol


----------



## Jim LI (Feb 4, 2014)

I use NLS both cichlid and thera+ pellets as well as NLS flakes. I have been feeding 3 tanks for over a year with all 3. Never had a problem. Fish love it.


----------



## rkings4d (Feb 12, 2014)

My fish are fine and loving NLS- turns out it was my labs egg tube I was seeing!! Go figure. The food is that good they want to spawn as soon as they eat it!!!


----------

